# Gibralter info



## derb (Apr 21, 2011)

In Gibralter, an all day senior pass on the city buses are only 1 euro.
There are 4 routes that cover the bottom of the rock.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 21, 2011)

*Gibraltar*

Having been there, I suppose that is a good price.  OTOH, I would never go again and waste a day there.  The monkeys are cute and the caves are nice but it is not what I would call an attractive destination.  It can also be very difficult getting in and out.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 24, 2011)

I liked it - but the monkeys charmed me. There was nothing else to do. We went in, took the bus to the cable car, went and saw the monkeys, and continued to Seville.


----------



## derb (Apr 25, 2011)

Jimster said:


> Having been there, I suppose that is a good price.  OTOH, I would never go again and waste a day there.  The monkeys are cute and the caves are nice but it is not what I would call an attractive destination.  It can also be very difficult getting in and out.



Getting in and out of Gibraltar is very tough so don't do it.

When you get to the long line of cars to get in, switch to the left lane  and
when you get to the border turn left and park in a garage in La Linea and walk
right in to Gibraltar


----------



## Zac495 (May 15, 2011)

derb said:


> Getting in and out of Gibraltar is very tough so don't do it.
> 
> When you get to the long line of cars to get in, switch to the left lane  and
> when you get to the border turn left and park in a garage in La Linea and walk
> right in to Gibraltar



We parked outside and walked in. Easy.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 15, 2011)

We went and liked it.  Drove, parked the car at the first parking lot (before the runway) and took the bus and walked.  Went and did the tour of the rock, which showed the WWII "lookouts" (for lack of a better word).  Neat to walk around, check out the shoppes and have a bite to eat.  I wouldn't stay more than a day, either.

We've put in a request for the southern coast of Spain for next summer, and would go back as a place for lunch one day; only about an hour from Estepona.

A few years ago, when we were in Portugal, we did go to Seville (then stayed a night at Estepona and hit Gibraltar on the way back).  Had a nice time, but it rained heavily on and off.  Didn't find the barber, though.....


----------

